# List of websites that have music (other than youtube)



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Can you help me with the list of websites, that have music, other than youtube ?
I am interested in both audio and video

I know these:

youtube music
vimeo
spotify
soundcloud

What else ?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

There used to be MacJams, but it finally closed up shop a few years ago.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Also, I have seen a list somewhere, what music sources can be embedded here on Talk classical. But I cannot find it through search.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There are various orchestras which have full concerts on their own websites...
Berlin Philharmonic has Digital Concert Hall
Gothenburg Symphony has gsoplay.se/en


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

I often listen on Hoopla which I access through my local library system, but I don't know how widely it is available.


----------



## Bkeske (Feb 27, 2019)

Becca said:


> There are various orchestras which have full concerts on their own websites...
> Berlin Philharmonic has Digital Concert Hall
> Gothenburg Symphony has gsoplay.se/en


My yearly subscription to Berlin’s Digital Concert Hall is one of the best purchases I make each year. Very highly recommended.

Another to check out is the IDAGIO app. Not all is accessible without paying a fee, (which I do not do….yet), but a lot is. All classical.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Deezer, Apple Music, Dailymotion


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Search music on Free Music Archive - Free Music Archive


Search for original music and creators on Free Music Archive. You can search by genre, license, duration, instrumental (yes/no), title, album or artist.




freemusicarchive.org


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Klassinen


Kuuntele parhaita klassisen musiikin konsertteja Yle Areenassa suorina lähetyksinä ja tallenteina.




areena.yle.fi


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

The Internet Archive is my go to site for listening to pre 1970 digitized vinyl.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

If you are a member, PBS Passport has a lot of classical performances in very good A/V quality.









Great Performances | PBS


The world of classical performing arts is brought to the comfort of your living room.




www.pbs.org


----------

